# How much do you bicep curl?



## DILLZ

Curious as to what others lift. (not hammer curl)

But with strict form, no swinging with your arms or putting force through using your back.

Straight arms all the way up, and back down to just before fully locked elbow joint?

Me personally, i lift 14-16kg but im only 16 and have been training for three months, what do you guys do? :confused1:

DUMBBELL NOT BARBELL


----------



## shaun220

At the moment I can do 50kg for 6 reps, I am 18, keep training brother


----------



## paul81

shaun220 said:


> At the moment I can do 50kg for 6 reps, I am 18, keep training brother


think he means dumbell, not barbell. could be wrong though


----------



## DILLZ

paul81 said:


> think he means dumbell, not barbell. could be wrong though


Yeh i am referring to dumbell, i'll edit the OP...


----------



## essexboy

If that is you in your avi, fella with all due respect FORGET how much you can curl, and work on squats, OHP, chins,deads & dips.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Havn't done DB curl in a long time, but I do concentration curl, which you will lift lighter on. I can do 26K for 6 reps concentration, so would expect a bit more on dumbell curl.


----------



## DILLZ

essexboy said:


> If that is you in your avi, fella with all due respect FORGET how much you can curl, and work on squats, OHP, chins,deads & dips.


Mate give it a rest, im just asking.

Im not one of your typical bicep boy at all, i train my legs once a week HIT style and tbh i train my chest & triceps more than my bi's as its twice a week and bicep and back is once a week.

Plus my avi is old


----------



## BoxerJay

I probably do more bicep work than i should, but it's my favorite exercise using weights


----------



## eezy1

i DB curl 20`s. Concentrate more on curling heavy with bars personally


----------



## MRSTRONG

30kg but i very rarely hit arms directly .


----------



## barsnack

shaun220 said:


> At the moment I can do 50kg for 6 reps, I am 18, keep training brother


in was lifting 45kg, but after awhile i began developing forearm tendonitis due to bad form (was woried more about weight than form), so i rested for few weeks and began at 12kg, currently at 33kg...if your 18 and lifting 50kg on barbell, id make sure my forms correctly, cause that seems high, or else your just really strong


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

barsnack said:


> in was lifting 45kg, but after awhile i began developing forearm tendonitis due to bad form (was woried more about weight than form), so i rested for few weeks and began at 12kg, currently at 33kg...if your 18 and lifting 50kg on barbell, id make sure my forms correctly, cause that seems high, or else your just really strong


Is that alot?

a barbell with 15k on either side, sounds very light to me.


----------



## barsnack

JPaycheck said:


> Is that alot?
> 
> a barbell with 15k on either side, sounds very light to me.


hes lifting 25kg on either side (50kg in total), which at 18 im guessing is alot


----------



## MRSTRONG

barsnack said:


> hes lifting 25kg on either side (50kg in total), which at 18 im guessing is alot


oly bar weighs 20kg so jpaycheck wins


----------



## Al n

I use the 12's but sometimes go for it with the 14's. This leads to failing after about 5 or six reps though.


----------



## Mingster

I do one set of dumbbell curls after back. 25kg to failure at minute. Have never attempted heavier with dumbbells - just rep out.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven

57.5kg on an EZ-bar, but I don't know what my dumb-bell weight would be.

Sorry for my pointless answer.


----------



## barsnack

uhan said:


> oly bar weighs 20kg so jpaycheck wins


explain im super confused...i used the ez bar doing barbell curls and got tendonitis from lifting to heavy with bad form, what am i missing with the oly bar weighting 20kg


----------



## Dazarooni

I don't do bicep curls much these days with dumbbells, much prefer using the EZ bar, I find I get a better pump and my biceps feel fairly stiff the next day. Dumbbell curls don't seem to have the same effect on me, it could be form but I don't think it is.


----------



## luke80

Just moved on to 25k dumbells.  Getting 6- 8 reps on that. I like to do more but you gotta move up somehow!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Well a 7ft olympic bar weighs 20kg, but I doubt anyone will use one to bicep curl, you do if your hardcore though.

An ez bar weighs 10kg? possibly nothing though.


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me l feel like a pu**y reading thro this.

I can do 22.5 kg DB's !

What a tart eh............


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

gemilky69 said:


> Fu*k me l feel like a pu**y reading thro this.
> 
> I can do 22.5 kg DB's !
> 
> What a tart eh............


Nearly clicked like, then realised your the target!


----------



## Milky

9inchesofheaven said:


> 57.5kg on an EZ-bar, but I don't know what my dumb-bell weight would be.
> 
> Sorry for my pointless answer.


Are you the hulk ?


----------



## 9inchesofheaven

JPaycheck said:


> An ez bar weighs 10kg? possibly nothing though.


Mine weighs in at 5kg, but it's a standard bar variant.


----------



## barsnack

JPaycheck said:


> Well a 7ft olympic bar weighs 20kg, but I doubt anyone will use one to bicep curl, you do if your hardcore though.
> 
> An ez bar weighs 10kg? possibly nothing though.


so do you count the weight of the bar, saying im lift 15kg on each side, do i say i lift 40kg instead of 30kg


----------



## 9inchesofheaven

gemilky69 said:


> Are you the hulk ?


No, my arms are only 16, but very lean indeed.


----------



## MRSTRONG

barsnack said:


> explain im super confused...i used the ez bar doing barbell curls and got tendonitis from lifting to heavy with bad form, what am i missing with the oly bar weighting 20kg


oly barbell with 15k on each side is 50kg was in response to you jpay and shaun of the sheeps comment . :thumbup1:


----------



## barsnack

gemilky69 said:


> Are you the hulk ?


naw hes, keep this down, but hes on them........STEROIDS


----------



## Fatstuff

what a gay thread


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

DillonnR said:


> Mate give it a rest, im just asking.
> 
> Im not one of your typical bicep boy at all, i train my legs once a week HIT style and tbh i train my chest & triceps more than my bi's as its twice a week and bicep and back is once a week.
> 
> Plus my avi is old


I wouldn't get antsy if I was you - it's good advice. Since your avi photo was taken have you grown so much that you can now just do the detail work?


----------



## barsnack

fatmanstan! said:


> what a gay thread


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Look at you mr angry


----------



## MRSTRONG

barsnack said:


> naw hes, keep this down, but hes on them........STEROIDS


what CREATINE really ???? jeez no wonder .


----------



## 9inchesofheaven

barsnack said:


> naw hes, keep this down, but hes on them........STEROIDS


*cough* *cough*... I think that they may have something to do with it, yes.

:whistling:


----------



## Milky

9inchesofheaven said:


> No, my arms are only 16, but very lean indeed.


I'm trying to figure out how you get 57.5 kg's on a bar....

What plates are you using to get that weight ?


----------



## 9inchesofheaven

gemilky69 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how you get 57.5 kg's on a bar....
> 
> What plates are you using to get that weight ?


5kg EZ-bar + 2 x 15kg + 2 x 10kg + 2 x 1.25kg = 57.5kg.

I use standard weight disks, and got some 1.25s with a York set that I got; they're handy little devils.


----------



## Fatstuff

still a gay thread


----------



## ardsam

gemilky69 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how you get 57.5 kg's on a bar....
> 
> What plates are you using to get that weight ?


20kg bar

2 x 15kg plates

2 x 2.5kg plates

2 x 1.25kg plates


----------



## Milky

9inchesofheaven said:


> 5kg EZ-bar + 2 x 15kg + 2 x 10kg + 2 x 1.25kg = 57.5kg.
> 
> I use standard weight disks, and got some 1.25s with a York set that I got; they're handy little devils.


Fair enough.


----------



## Bamse

No idea, I don't train biceps directly.


----------



## barsnack

9inchesofheaven said:


> 5kg EZ-bar + 2 x 15kg + 2 x 10kg + 2 x 1.25kg = 57.5kg.
> 
> I use standard weight disks, and got some 1.25s with a York set that I got; they're handy little devils.


its like Alebra for meat heads


----------



## big_jim_87

db hammer curl 55kx8 each arm or straight bar 91.5k x5-6 (slight swing on positive)


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

big_jim_87 said:


> db hammer curl 55kx8 each arm or straight bar 91.5k x5-6 (slight swing on positive)


MONSTER alert!


----------



## Milky

barsnack said:


> its like Alebra for meat heads


Or Algebra for di*k heads !!


----------



## BlitzAcez

I can do 20kg for 5 reps, usually around 18kg and almost did 22kg for 1 yesterday.

My biceps are only 13.5 inches though.


----------



## DILLZ

BlitzAcez said:


> I can do 20kg for 5 reps, usually around 18kg and almost did 22kg for 1 yesterday.
> 
> My biceps are only 13.5 inches though.


Keep at it mate, u'll get there.


----------



## Dan1234

I've just turned 17 so i'm in a similar boat.. I only ever curl 18s-20s to be honest. I focust on form and really slow reps more that weight to be honest. I also think that squeezing through the reps is really important and holding the squeeze at the contraction


----------



## Al n

If your talking 5 or 6 reps I think my limit would be higher than I first said. I always try to get to 10 to 15 reps which I know 12 is probably about my limit. If I was to just attempt 5 reps I believe I could increase this a bit more.

My arms aren't massive though, just above 14.5 so who knows.


----------



## essexboy

DillonnR said:


> Mate give it a rest, im just asking.
> 
> Im not one of your typical bicep boy at all, i train my legs once a week HIT style and tbh i train my chest & triceps more than my bi's as its twice a week and bicep and back is once a week.
> 
> Plus my avi is old  [/quote
> 
> Give what a rest? ive just given you the benefit of thirty years experience, and thats my thanks.Tell you what , you obviously know best,im sure your brief time on this mortal coil, has fully equipped you with all the experience youll ever need, so do whatever you like.


----------



## Milky

Well my arms are only 17 " ATM and l feel a right week ku*t next to some of you lot on here now...

Mite have to up the dose me thinks...


----------



## MRSTRONG

gemilky69 said:


> Well my arms are only 17 " ATM and l feel a right week ku*t next to some of you lot on here now...
> 
> Mite have to up the dose me thinks...


do you follow a specific routine milky ?

if yes then what is it in detail ?

if not why not ?


----------



## chambers9k

6kg dumbells for about 4 reps... :/

Jokes muahhah. i curl the 22's which is pitiful to all you big mutha truckers


----------



## Barbell mafia

I do 32kgs with semi-good form mind u I have'nt trained biceps in over 2 months still have almost 19 inch gunz cold!


----------



## DILLZ

essexboy said:


> Just the way you said it, was like just because im a young trainer you asume i don't do any of the previous mentioned e.g. squats, deads etc when i do?
> 
> Didn't mean to seem arogant but it just annoys me when people asume young trainers don't have a clue as i have plenty of friends who go to the gym 7 days a week no rest, eat s**t, do the same excercises everyday and think its better than a split routine with rest..
> 
> I started goinf to the gym lifting weights very young, i signed up to golds gym when i was 13/14 (no idea how they didn't realise i was so young) but i have a few years experience aswell i just find it hard to put on mass which is why i look fairly skinny in my avi...


----------



## MRSTRONG

DillonnR said:


> so post up some new pics m8


----------



## BlitzAcez

uhan said:


> oly bar weighs 20kg so jpaycheck wins


he uses ez around 10kg so that means he has 20kg either side, do i win now?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

BlitzAcez said:


> he uses ez around 10kg so that means he has 20kg either side, do i win now?


No. I always win.


----------



## MRSTRONG

BlitzAcez said:



> he uses ez around 10kg so that means he has 20kg either side, do i win now?


only if you go through every post ive made and click like


----------



## essexboy

DillonnR said:


> Well, I did say with respect.Its the best way of not appearing agressive or arogant,when communicating non verbally.


----------



## deep85

eezy1 said:


> i DB curl 20`s. Concentrate more on curling heavy with bars personally


same...i find slow and really concentrating on the contraction works. mind muscle connection or whatever it is called.

22.5kg 3 x 8 if i use wraps il do 25kg by 6, guess grip is a big part. but its all about the tri's! 2/3's of your arm


----------



## DILLZ

essexboy said:


> ok, so what exactly where you implying then, that i need to work all my body more or something what did you mean?


----------



## essexboy

DillonnR said:


> Yup.Get strong on the basics.your biceps will grow in response to heavy chins, etc.Take a lesson from Mr. Mentzer.


----------



## DILLZ

essexboy said:


> Yes mate, hes my idol haha him and dorian yates..
> 
> I base my training on HIT but i cant bring myself to workout once a week thats ridiculous but yeh i work on HIT training etc this thread was just out of curiosity on how much people can lift as an isolation on there biceps as theres alot of meat heads on here...
> 
> But yeh mentzer - <3


----------



## paul81

im sorry but curls aint hard, if you have the balls to post pics like uhan and milky, and have arms anything like that, then you should be happy


----------



## spike1

paul81 said:


> im sorry but curls aint hard, if you have the balls to post pics like uhan and milky, and have arms anything like that, then you should be happy


what do you mean by this post mate ?

ofcourse there hard if you use enough weight :s the same as anything else...


----------



## DILLZ

paul81 said:


> im sorry but curls aint hard, if you have the balls to post pics like uhan and milky, and have arms anything like that, then you should be happy


lol you make a lot of sense my friend?


----------



## deep85

train...eat....sleep...and eat some more  wish i had started at your age. didnt start till my 20's. if i had started in my teens i reckon i would of been geting way more fanny! girls like a guy in shape


----------



## paul81

DillonnR said:


> lol you make a lot of sense my friend?


i make a lot of nothing... i aint proud, lol

i'm happy with my pic, i just get slighty miffed with keyboard commandos, lol


----------



## paul81

spike1 said:


> what do you mean by this post mate ?
> 
> ofcourse there hard if you use enough weight :s the same as anything else...


i just mean, if your happy bragging about what you can do, post some pics, have an avi. something to make us think you aint all talk


----------



## DILLZ

deep85 said:


> train...eat....sleep...and eat some more  wish i had started at your age. didnt start till my 20's. if i had started in my teens i reckon i would of been geting way more fanny! girls like a guy in shape


Ha, its just *VERY* hard to gain weight as im young my metabolism is on ecstacy...


----------



## deep85

paul81 said:


> i just mean, if your happy bragging about what you can do, post some pics, have an avi. something to make us think you aint all talk


i know.... i think there should be a rule that you should have a avi of yourself skinny, fat, built or regular who cares.


----------



## deep85

deep85 said:


> i know.... i think there should be a rule that you should have a avi of yourself skinny, fat, built or regular who cares.


i might change my avi now...bored of the back look


----------



## spike1

calm down avvi police lol

i might not have an avvi but in my defence i did make a progress thread last night with pics


----------



## paul81

deep85 said:


> i know.... i think there should be a rule that you should have a avi of yourself skinny, fat, built or regular who cares.


its not a case of you should have one. except if your going about saying you can llift such and such, you know what i mean?


----------



## dru0111

anything between 12 - 20kg, don't enjoy training bi's, they get hit hard enough when I train back


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DillonnR said:


> Ha, its just *VERY* hard to gain weight as im young my metabolism is on ecstacy...


Hope thats not serious!


----------



## paul81

JPaycheck said:


> Hope thats not serious!


dont forget JP, its easy to be stupid


----------



## Themanabolic

Earlier on this year before I got injured I was whacking out 45Kg for 3-4 with pretty respectable form on the dumb bels


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

deep85 said:


> i know.... i think there should be a rule that you should have a avi of yourself skinny, fat, built or regular who cares.


agreed but then i would say that. look at me. I'm the image of a 20 yr old paul newman


----------



## deep85

fatmanstan! said:


> what a gay thread


what a gay and pointless post


----------



## BIG BUCK

people are posting that they are curling 45-50s on dumbells! anyone else find this hard to believe? a few posts up he's saying 45s! you must be an absolute monster!


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIG BUCK said:


> people are posting that they are curling 45-50s on dumbells! anyone else find this hard to believe? a few posts up he's saying 45s! you must be an absolute monster!


lol i would like to see a picture/video to back these claims up 45kg dumbbell curl with strict form as mentioned in the op ?? not likely is it .

and as for paul`s first statement i agree with him as yes we can all say `i curl 45kg` having either an avi or journal with pics/vids to back these up and make them a credible claim is pretty important .


----------



## Gunni_Sta

25 KG in each side 6 reps and 3 series


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

There are some highly dubious posts. I know that I can curl around the 30k mark, but I havn't seen anyone at my gym curl more than that, and this is a hardcore gym, so I would be happy to see videos from anyone saying they can curl above 35k.


----------



## deep85

people who can curl above 35kg or more dumbells must have joints, tendons and bones of titaniun


----------



## Guest

22kg strict.

if you count normal gym style back, leg and bounce assisted curls i could prob knock out 35kg


----------



## MRSTRONG

deep85 said:


> people who can curl above 35kg or more dumbells must have joints, tendons and bones of titaniun


or trenned right up .


----------



## deep85

uhan said:


> or trenned right up .


thats my plan, but i just hope the joints etc can support it


----------



## MRSTRONG

deep85 said:


> thats my plan, but i just hope the joints etc can support it


run deca with it and dont go on winny , use lots of evoo and fish oils .


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Haven't really been able to increase my DB curl as always seem to be nursing bicep aches and pains. I normally use 16kgs 2-3 sets of 8 strict I guess I could do 6-8 reps with 20kgs.


----------



## Matt 1

I love the stigma of 'I don't train arms' 'I rarely do biceps' - for fear of looking like a bicep boy

If your bodybuilding, and you want good biceps, you should be bloody training them, yes other exercises stimulate biceps, but come on..

Personally I use the eZ bar and don't go over 50-60kg (total) as my form goes and I can't hit enough reps for my current style of training 

-When I do use dumbbells, its between 20-30kg, again, form goes after that.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Matt 1 said:


> I love the stigma of 'I don't train arms' 'I rarely do biceps' - for fear of looking like a bicep boy
> 
> If your bodybuilding, and you want good biceps, you should be bloody training them, yes other exercises stimulate biceps, but come on..
> 
> Personally I use the eZ bar and don't go over 50-60kg (total) as my form goes and I can't hit enough reps for my current style of training
> 
> -When I do use dumbbells, its between 20-30kg, again, form goes after that.


lol

hitting other body parts for me is more important than a tiny posing muscle therefor i rarely train biceps directly .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

LOL

I train biceps but like 2 sets per week.


----------



## evad

the poor lad puts up a thread thinking he's superman and get's ridiculed, what is this forum coming to

personally do not train bi's with dumbells but with an ez bar I've been up to 588kg strict for reps on back & biceps day followed by a drop set to failure


----------



## Guest

I sometimes do biceps immediately after chest/triceps. just a few high rep sets to get them really pumped.

then with pumped triceps and pumped biceps i check myself out in the mirror and pretend I have big arms.


----------



## Matt 1

uhan said:


> lol
> 
> hitting other body parts for me is more important than a tiny posing muscle therefor i rarely train biceps directly .


Re: the second line of my post


----------



## deep85

i hit them on back days or maybe once every other week il have an arms day where i just blast my bi's and tri's.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Matt 1 said:


> Re: the second line of my post


RE im not a bodybuilder .


----------



## MRSTRONG

davetherave said:


> the poor lad puts up a thread thinking he's superman and get's ridiculed, what is this forum coming to
> 
> personally do not train bi's with dumbells but with an ez bar I've been up to 588kg strict for reps on back & biceps day followed by a drop set to failure


wow you got a video of that


----------



## Matt 1

uhan said:


> RE im not a bodybuilder .


hence why I said 'If' 

Just out of interest what do you train for?


----------



## Guest

Matt 1 said:


> hence why I said 'If'
> 
> Just out of interest what do you train for?


penis enlargement,

he doesn't lift he just ties kettlebells to his wang


----------



## MRSTRONG

Matt 1 said:


> hence why I said 'If'
> 
> Just out of interest what do you train for?


i train for strength .

and a bigger penis


----------



## evad

uhan said:


> wow you got a video of that


 :lol: i meant 587, my mistake :whistling:


----------



## alis88

I hammer curl with 8 kg for 8-12 reps.


----------



## MRSTRONG

alis88 said:


> I hammer curl with 8 kg for 8-12 reps.


there is a guy in my gym about 28 ish 6"4 around 12stone he been training his biceps (normal curl) with the same 5kg he started on 8 months atleast ago he wonders why he cant put size on , plus a few others that do roughly the same point is for a lady your pretty strong stronger than some chavs in my gym lol


----------



## Themanabolic

BIG BUCK said:


> people are posting that they are curling 45-50s on dumbells! anyone else find this hard to believe? a few posts up he's saying 45s! you must be an absolute monster!





BIG BUCK said:


> people are posting that they are curling 45-50s on dumbells! anyone else find this hard to believe? a few posts up he's saying 45s! you must be an absolute monster!


You just have to get yourself out of the mind set that biceps need light weights, honestly my biceps grew the best when I was training them once per week and doing 10,8,6,4,3 reps upping the weight each time, using heavy weights.

Form wasn't perfect but pretty good, and if you focus on the negative part of the movement by letting the weights down slowly and in a controlled fashion - that's where the heavy weights come into play brilliantly in my opinion. Ripping the fibres to shreds!

At the time I was doing those weights I was 19stone, at 6'6",

Now through injury I'm down to 17stone, and can't directly isolate my biceps because it hurts my fractured shoulder....

As for what Uhan said bout the journal/pics. I had a journal and deleted it, along with my Avi as it's a bit too self incriminating with the line of work I want to go into I wouldn't want any dirt on me


----------



## NovemberDelta

JPaycheck said:


> Well a 7ft olympic bar weighs 20kg, but I doubt anyone will use one to bicep curl, you do if your hardcore though.
> 
> An ez bar weighs 10kg? possibly nothing though.


OLY EZ bar = 8kg


----------



## MRSTRONG

Themanabolic said:


> You just have to get yourself out of the mind set that biceps need light weights, honestly my biceps grew the best when I was training them once per week and doing 10,8,6,4,3 reps upping the weight each time, using heavy weights.
> 
> Form wasn't perfect but pretty good, and if you focus on the negative part of the movement by letting the weights down slowly and in a controlled fashion - that's where the heavy weights come into play brilliantly in my opinion. Ripping the fibres to shreds!
> 
> At the time I was doing those weights I was 19stone, at 6'6",
> 
> Now through injury I'm down to 17stone, and can't directly isolate my biceps because it hurts my fractured shoulder....
> 
> As for what Uhan said bout the journal/pics. I had a journal and deleted it, along with my Avi as it's a bit too self incriminating with the line of work I want to go into I wouldn't want any dirt on me


not sure you will make a racehorse jockey though m8


----------



## Tassotti

I can do 3 reps with my pink 2Kg dumbells and my biceps are 24 inches.

Oh, and I have a 13" penis


----------



## MRSTRONG

Tassotti said:


> I can do 3 reps with my pink 2Kg dumbells and my biceps are 24 inches.
> 
> Oh, and I have a 13" penis


now i know your lying m8 ive seen your journal they were 5kg dumbbells :lol:


----------



## Milky

uhan said:


> do you follow a specific routine milky ?
> 
> if yes then what is it in detail ?
> 
> if not why not ?


Warm up with EZ bar curls / overhead tri presses

EZ bar curls ; 4 sets 10 - 15 reps

EZ bar skull crushers / close grip presses ; 4 sets 10 - 15 reps

standing or sitting DB curls ; 3 sets 10 - 15 reps

Overhead one arm tri extentions ; 3 sets 10 -15 reps

straight bar curls ; 2 sets close grip / wide grip revers curls ( work the brachia muscle VERY IMPORTANT ) 12 reps close then as many as l can wide.

Machine curls ; 4 sets 10 - 15 reps

Tricep machine ; 4 sets 10 - 15 reps super setted with rope extentions for a squeeze.

The "brachia" muscle l refer too ( excuse the spelling ) is the muscle between the bicep and tricep and training it increases arm size by around 10 %


----------



## MRSTRONG

gemilky69 said:


> Warm up with EZ bar curls / overhead tri presses
> 
> EZ bar curls ; 4 sets 10 - 15 reps
> 
> EZ bar skull crushers / close grip presses ; 4 sets 10 - 15 reps
> 
> standing or sitting DB curls ; 3 sets 10 - 15 reps
> 
> Overhead one arm tri extentions ; 3 sets 10 -15 reps
> 
> straight bar curls ; 2 sets close grip / wide grip revers curls ( work the brachia muscle VERY IMPORTANT ) 12 reps close then as many as l can wide.
> 
> Machine curls ; 4 sets 10 - 15 reps
> 
> Tricep machine ; 4 sets 10 - 15 reps super setted with rope extentions for a squeeze.
> 
> The "brachia" muscle l refer too ( excuse the spelling ) is the muscle between the bicep and tricep and training it increases arm size by around 10 %


although its not my cuppa tea ive always had small arms would you recommend anything ? sets reps and exercises ?


----------



## Milky

A competitive BB er showed me this routine mate.

I actually did it with Steelaricus once and he said it was the best arm workout he had ever done.

Work to the full pump, not past it. Use good form regardless of weight and hit them once a week.


----------



## BIG BUCK

uhan said:


> although its not my cuppa tea ive always had small arms would you recommend anything ? sets reps and exercises ?


oh now he wants big arms!


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIG BUCK said:


> oh now he wants big arms!


just like my hero big buck:rolleyes:


----------



## BIG BUCK

Themanabolic said:


> You just have to get yourself out of the mind set that biceps need light weights, honestly my biceps grew the best when I was training them once per week and doing 10,8,6,4,3 reps upping the weight each time, using heavy weights.
> 
> Form wasn't perfect but pretty good, and if you focus on the negative part of the movement by letting the weights down slowly and in a controlled fashion - that's where the heavy weights come into play brilliantly in my opinion. Ripping the fibres to shreds!
> 
> At the time I was doing those weights I was 19stone, at 6'6",
> 
> Now through injury I'm down to 17stone, and can't directly isolate my biceps because it hurts my fractured shoulder....
> 
> As for what Uhan said bout the journal/pics. I had a journal and deleted it, along with my Avi as it's a bit too self incriminating with the line of work I want to go into I wouldn't want any dirt on me


well i'm 6ft 4 and 18.5 stone and on gear and i couldn't dream of curling over 30, hats off to you man.


----------



## BIG BUCK

uhan said:


> just like my hero big buck:rolleyes:


i'm here to inspire


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

BIG BUCK said:


> well i'm 6ft 4 and 18.5 stone and on gear and i couldn't dream of curling over 30, hats off to you man.


Is that sarcastic (I can never tell lol), your a big guy, I thought you would be able to curl 30k easy.


----------



## Milky

BIG BUCK said:


> oh now he wants big arms!


So do l !!!


----------



## BIG BUCK

JPaycheck said:


> Is that sarcastic (I can never tell lol), your a big guy, I thought you would be able to curl 30k easy.


nope, no sarcasm, i only curl 24s! arms tomorrow! gonna have to up my game! we are talking kilos and dumbells yeh?

and i class 16 curls as 8 reps as u have 2 arms!


----------



## BIG BUCK

gemilky69 said:


> So do l !!!


so do i!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

BIG BUCK said:


> nope, no sarcasm, i only curl 24s! arms tomorrow! gonna have to up my game! we are talking kilos and dumbells yeh?


Yeah, I do dumbells and alternating arm, in kilograms.


----------



## BIG BUCK

JPaycheck said:


> Yeah, I do dumbells and alternating arm, in kilograms.


well that's it then ...........i'm giving up,, yoga it is then!


----------



## alis88

uhan said:


> there is a guy in my gym about 28 ish 6"4 around 12stone he been training his biceps (normal curl) with the same 5kg he started on 8 months atleast ago he wonders why he cant put size on , plus a few others that do roughly the same point is for a lady your pretty strong stronger than some chavs in my gym lol


Lol, thank you uhan, you made my day!

Each to their own of course, and I'm not judging anyone really! but 6'4 and 12 stone should probably be able to curl a bit more than 5 kg lol. 0


----------



## BIG BUCK

alis88 said:


> Lol, thank you uhan, you made my day!
> 
> Each to their own of course, and I'm not judging anyone really! but 6'4 and 12 stone should probably be able to curl a bit more than 5 kg lol. 0


at 6 foot 4 and 12 stone he should be eating that dumbell not curling it!


----------



## MRSTRONG

BIG BUCK said:


> at 6 foot 4 and 12 stone he should be eating that dumbell not curling it!


i`ll try and get a video of him he is a weight clanger too really makes me want to shout "control the weights you lanky streek of pi55" .


----------



## DILLZ

uhan said:


> i`ll try and get a video of him he is a weight clanger too really makes me want to shout "control the weights you lanky streek of pi55" .


PLEASE DO IT!

Would be hillarious!


----------



## MRSTRONG

DillonnR said:


> PLEASE DO IT!
> 
> Would be hillarious!


he looks a bit like you :whistling:


----------



## steve1234567890

i'll be another one to fess-up here. i've got 14" forearms and 17" across the bicep and the most I use for DB curls at the mo is 22's. either i'm weak as crap, or there's some iffy form & keyboard dreaming going on? probably a bit of both


----------



## DILLZ

uhan said:


> he looks a bit like you :whistling:


ouch


----------



## Al n

Theres a guy at my gym who uses the bigger weights for curling along with one of the benches set at an incline. He stands behind it like a preacher curl. The thing is he does a set then stands chatting for absolutely ages. Then he'll repeat along with the huge rest too.

In honesty I couldn't curl that type of weight but I don't have that much time to rest for over 5 mins between sets either. He's a big [email protected] though so nobody mentions it.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Al n said:


> Theres a guy at my gym who uses the bigger weights for curling along with one of the benches set at an incline. He stands behind it like a preacher curl. The thing is he does a set then stands chatting for absolutely ages. Then he'll repeat along with the huge rest too.
> 
> In honesty I couldn't curl that type of weight but I don't have that much time to rest for over 5 mins between sets either. He's a big [email protected] though so nobody mentions it.


he could be the "dealer" :lol:


----------



## massiccio

I do have a side project for strenght increase going on atm , for biceps, centered on DB curls . I do train biceps directly in the gym once every 7-8 days too, multiexercises , different rep ranges, lot of volume. I may limit this for a whilke and concentrate even more on DB curls.

4 sets of 8 at 25.5kg atm, up from 22kg about one month ago. Strenght was down due to diet & high reps high volume work. Some of the gains are a rebound.

Form came first, only the forearm move, elbow and upper arm are like welded in position. I do them slow and fast explosive, surpisingly withg the same weight.

I did 35KG hammer curl in the past , swing and enphasis in lifting the weight. That just frazzled my brachioradialis .

So, just now the curl is in strict isolation. When I'll stall on progress, I'll loosen the form and incresa weight, for a while


----------



## Fatstuff

still quite a gay thread


----------



## MRSTRONG

fatmanstan! said:


> still quite a gay thread


still lurking in a gay thread its like lurking in the toilets on clapham common :lol:


----------

